# Nice Goat!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: Made ya look! :lol:

I just got my speed Goat back today! I was really really pleased with this mount, and really like the pose he sold me on!

Not a monster by any means infact the goat from the year before was bigger, but this antalope was so even, and had such good coloring I coulden't pass up mounting him! He put a ton of work into the detail. As he sits on the wall next to my other mount it is a night and day difference from the eyes, to the nose. Puffed out neck patches and so on!

Enjoy!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL mount! tremendous quality. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Did Chris do that one for you???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh yeah thats a heck of a nice job!! Nice goat too!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> Did Chris do that one for you???


No Kitzman in West Fargo did it. He has done a few things for me and they have all turned out well.

My full valvet 6x5 hasn't lost any color, and the valvet looks the same as the morning I shot it!

I am excited to get my buck back from Chris though! It will be fun to compare them!


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

It's always fun to compare racks... :lol:


----------



## 2short (May 22, 2007)

beautiful mount; i've got a place on my office wall reserved for one !


----------

